# Evoc Tailgate Pad and Ram 1500 w/RAMBOX



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone have the Evoc tailgate pad for a Ram 1500 with Rambox?
https://www.evocusa.com/products/pickup-tailgate-pad-2015

I can't find any reviews online for that combo and want to make sure it's a good fit since the published spec says it's a little wider. I'm looking at getting a medium/large.

I like that it fits 6 bikes, but I'm open to any other brand suggestions from Rambox owners.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## scoottay (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't have a Ram 1500 but I have a Silverado LS which should be a comparable sized box. I bought the EVOC tailgate pad in a Large and it fits perfectly.


----------



## rustyspoke (Oct 14, 2016)

Given you have the ram box you will likely have to get one made for the smaller trucks. Also a consideration is that we have wide talegates at the top and your fork stanchions are going to be the part of the bike touching the pad. I had a truck pad in my previous truck and loved it but it had a lot thinner tailgate where the bikes rode on the lowers. I didn't want the sanctions to get damaged so I went a different route in the RAM. I can fit five bikes in this one. I did a lot of research to find what I wanted as I didn't want the bikes hanging off the back on a trailer hitch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerye1986 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rustyspoke, is that a home made rack? Any additional pictures you can show us if so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyspoke (Oct 14, 2016)

beerye1986 said:


> Rustyspoke, is that a home made rack? Any additional pictures you can show us if so?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it was made by a company in Utah, wolf bike racks. I think the website is bikefastrack.com. Overall I like that rack but there are definite improvements that I would recommend. Whom ever they have painting the racks needs to do a better job with the prep and priming. I over tightened the locking screws a bit which flexed the metal and caused a bunch of the paint to crack and chip off. I used a rust inhibitor and just painted over it with a plastidip paint. Seems to be holding up pretty well. Overall I still like the rack as it does exactly what I wanted which was keep the bikes in the bed with the tailgate up and allow the John boat to fit underneath it. It will just require a little maintenance every now and then to keep it going for a long time. Take a look at the website, and if you have any other questions I would be happy answer them or post up any additional picks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerye1986 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of the information. I had already bought the Evoc tailgate pad before I saw the post from rustyspoke about the top of the tailgate being so wide. I ended up going with the smaller size pad and side to side it fits nicely.

The top width is definitely an issue for a tailgate pad. My short term solution is just to wrap a pool noodle around the stanchion, but I want to work on a solution that doesn't require anything to touch the stanchion for obvious reasons.

Here are a few pictures of my setup for the time being.























Thanks!


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info, but the Rambox makes the bed more narrow than a regular truck bed. I went with the small/medium and that worked well for me.


----------

